# how long to get membership



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

how long does it usually take to get.....the membership pack??

karen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It can take about 6 weeks but it is worth the wait


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It can take about 6 weeks but it is worth the wait


6 WEEKS :? Bang goes my little badge for christmas...... and that is all he was buying me too!! :? :roll:

karen


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Karen

You should have had yours by now :?

I posted it personally  :-*


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Karen,

If you drop an email with your order number to [email protected] you should be able to get an idea of when your membership pack will be dispatched. We do quote six weeks on the website however as everything is done on a voluntary basis in folks' spare time


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

UK Performance said:



> how long does it usually take to get.....the membership pack??
> 
> karen


You didn't reply to an email I sent you, so I've intercepted it and am holding it ransom. I'm presently torturing your first copy of absoluTTe bu slowly dog-earing it page by page. Muahahahaha! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > how long does it usually take to get.....the membership pack??
> ...


You cruel man Peter!

How could you even contemplate damaging a copy of absoluTTe :roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

For anyone wondering, apparently Karen's membership pack was waiting for her at home last night


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> For anyone wondering, apparently Karen's membership pack was waiting for her at home last night


Probably too engrossed to post back on here  :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

nutts said:


> Karen
> 
> You should have had yours by now :?
> 
> I posted it personally  :-*


Got it thanks!

But no badge 

I did pay for it too :? do they normally come seperate?

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Karen, yes your badge will be posted separately. I sent the order details over to Terri this week, so hopefully she'll get it out to you this weekend


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Karen, yes your badge will be posted separately. I sent the order details over to Terri this week, so hopefully she'll get it out to you this weekend


thankyou...... i will have a christmas present afterall.

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Does that mean I'll get my Milltek too then :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Does that mean I'll get my Milltek too then :wink:


You should have it now! ENJOY

KAREN


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Karen, yes your badge will be posted separately. I sent the order details over to Terri this week, so hopefully she'll get it out to you this weekend


Got it Many Thanks

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And I've got my Milltek too.

I've told the family I expect it nicely wrapped under the tree - that'll keep them busy 

Thanks Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> And I've got my Milltek too.
> 
> I've told the family I expect it nicely wrapped under the tree - that'll keep them busy
> 
> Thanks Karen


No problem enjoy, very fiddly to fit though :? Good Luck

Have a great christmas and do not spend too much time with your car :wink:

karen


----------

